# menstruation



## baybgrlus (Sep 17, 2004)

Could anyone tell me how long should first menstruation last, KC, is 7months and started this last week, are there any diapers or anything I can use, (getting drops all over my house) till this is over.


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

Heat cycles for chis usually last 21 days. Yes, you can buy little panties/diapers for them. Hard to find, due to size. And they will be in heat every 6 months for 21 days....are you planning on having a litter of puppies??? If not you might just have her spayed...Heat cycles tend to be messy.... :wave: :wave:   :wink: I have only 1 breeding female and she is confined during her cycle just because of the dripping...she loved to be on the furniture, but not during that time...


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

I dont know alot about that but I do know they see them on ebay the pup diapers. try there. I thik there called doggy underwear.


----------



## PrissyDior (Sep 8, 2004)

When Dior was in heat, we only saw spots if she went #1 on the carpet (which we have since trained her not to do). But she licked herself a lot, and kept clean.


----------



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

*doggy underwear*

Yes you can buy doggy underwear, but i find it best if you put a light pad in the underwear 2. thast way it is easier to clean up/


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yes if you done plan on breeding it is alot better for her and you to spay her as it stops her getting cancer in older life and also if a bigger dog got to her while she was in heat it would be terrible.

prissydior do you plan on breeding then ? :wave:


----------

